

Google Ads of the Future - drinkzima
http://blog.rushrez.com/post/12561850764/google-ads-of-the-future

======
floodfx
The ad in question looks a lot like a facebook ad unit. Nice way for them to
allow advertisers to reuse their facebook creative across Google's network.

------
PeterInouye
I think he means "lower right."

